# What's your age (again)



## CerbrusNL (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, since this thread got wiped with the forum crash, i figured i'd start it again!
I'm 18 myself, the poll is anonymous, but posts specifying (typo?) where in the age range you are are always welcome ofcourse!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2009)

15. But I shall be 16 on June 23rd.


----------



## Ainoko (Jun 20, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> 15. But I shall be 16 on June 23rd.



Hey, where are you located in San Antonio?


----------



## Bacu (Jun 20, 2009)

I am insulted that you dared to group me in with the 16 and 17s.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 20, 2009)

19.
Like a boss.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 20, 2009)

Over 9000!!!!!!!!






... Well, _someone_ had to say it. I'm 15, really.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 20, 2009)

20. A horrible age.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm 15 ^^


----------



## Corto (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't think people under 13 are supposed to be members anyway.


----------



## Shindo (Jun 20, 2009)

im with the majority


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Jun 21, 2009)

Bacu said:


> I am insulted that you dared to group me in with the 16 and 17s.


Amen.


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 21, 2009)

Another one for the 13-15 group. Specifically I'm 15.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 21, 2009)

23.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 21, 2009)

18. It's one better than 17, one worse than 19.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jun 21, 2009)

18 here. Drinking beer is awesome!


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 21, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> 18 here. Drinking beer is awesome!


Cuz people actualy wait till they are 18 to drink beer ? xD


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jun 21, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Cuz people actualy wait till they are 18 to drink beer ? xD



lol I had my first beer in Germany (on vacation), with 16. And now, I'm actually legal to drink where I actually live now.


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 21, 2009)

17. 18 in October.


----------



## Takun (Jun 21, 2009)

20, soon 21.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 21, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> lol I had my first beer in Germany (on vacation), with 16. And now, I'm actually legal to drink where I actually live now.



 i had my first beer at 10 xD And now i drink plenty >.>
Edit: Those are sorta off topic, so il stop it right now!


----------



## Torinir (Jun 21, 2009)

36, feel like 86. Comes with the job though. :/


----------



## Takun (Jun 21, 2009)

Is the job standing on your lawn and yelling at kids?


----------



## Mojotaian (Jun 21, 2009)

Bacu said:


> I am insulted that you dared to group me in with the 16 and 17s.


 
EXCUSE me! But I happen to be 17! What's wrong with being 17? Really! I wanna know! tell me! TELL ME DAMMIT!!!


----------



## wendyw (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm 25 and it still amuses me that I  have to work it out whenever anyone asks me.


----------



## Linzys (Jun 21, 2009)

18.


----------



## Torinir (Jun 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Is the job standing on your lawn and yelling at kids?



Trying to make people pay debts that they don't want to pay. And before that, trying to walk people through fixing problems with their computers. Both provide a full day's supply of stress.


----------



## Doubler (Jun 21, 2009)

*checks again*
And still 22


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 21, 2009)

19

Lol Blink 182 popped into my head when I read the thread title :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 21, 2009)

25, 26 november.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 21, 2009)

42 at the end of the month.


----------



## Chessie (Jun 21, 2009)

18 today!!! It's my birthday xD woho!!!


----------



## wheelieotter (Jun 21, 2009)

43. Still not yelling at kids on my lawn.


----------



## coolkidex (Jun 21, 2009)

interesting... There are some youngsters here. XD


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jun 21, 2009)

Chessie said:


> 18 today!!! It's my birthday xD woho!!!


Happy b'day! ^^


----------



## Emofur (Jun 21, 2009)

13 as of yesterday =3


----------



## Shadow (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll be 19 on the 29th so, I went with that.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been 16 for just over a month now. ^^


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 21, 2009)

Chessie said:


> 18 today!!! It's my birthday xD woho!!!


Grats, Chessie!


----------



## Chessie (Jun 21, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Happy b'day! ^^



Thanks =3




CerbrusNL said:


> Grats, Chessie!



Thanks ^_^


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 21, 2009)

21 since a few months ago.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 21, 2009)

15 and a proud kit :3


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jun 21, 2009)

Why u want to know >>


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jun 21, 2009)

14 here, 15 in December.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 21, 2009)

Ark said:


> Why u want to know >>


It's just a poll about the age range of furries, If you vote on 1 of the options, it's anonymous, so I wouldn't know how old you are


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jun 21, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> It's just a poll about the age range of furries, If you vote on 1 of the options, it's anonymous, so I wouldn't know how old you are


lol, it doesn't matter. It's on my profile x3


----------



## Russ (Jun 21, 2009)

I became 22 yesterday.

Was a fun evening.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations, Russ =]


----------



## Fenra (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm 22 and once again a little surprised by a poll here, finding out im older than a fair few furs, who knew! guess since my experience with the fandom is 99.9% online I only see people via user names and avatars so my real life assumption of them is they are the same as me untill im told otherwise.... probably gonna have to rethink that now a bit, hmmm...


----------



## kh3rlz (Jun 21, 2009)

14 woot!!! I turned 14 on cinco de mayo woot!!! (I am in a wootish mood lol)


----------



## Russ (Jun 21, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Congratulations, Russ =]


 
Thanks =)


----------



## Jack (Jun 21, 2009)

17.
I'm old enough to do... oh wait. NOTHING!
oh well.


----------



## Khorney hak (Jun 21, 2009)

14 and bored of it


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm 20, but will be 21 in october... so... it's not that bad...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 22, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Hey, where are you located in San Antonio?



IM FROM THE STREETS, BITCH.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 22, 2009)

21.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 22, 2009)

Jack said:


> 17.
> I'm old enough to do... oh wait. NOTHING!
> oh well.



You're old enough to buy beer and other light alcoholic stuff in the Netherlands! 
But you'll have to wait another year for the good stuff: driving license and stronger types of booze (over 15% i believe)

P.S: <3 your comic, awesome work!


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm 20, which is pretty freakin' old for a Kangaroo, man.


----------



## D Void (Jun 22, 2009)

17 but alot of people say I'm like an old man,
Gonna be 18 in a few months.


----------



## Henk86 (Jun 22, 2009)

22, i'll be 23 on August 10th.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 22, 2009)

Getting kinda dusty here - 34.


----------



## MattyK (Jun 22, 2009)

Ahh, just your typical 17-year-old Furreh here.



secretfur said:


> 18. It's one better than 17, one worse than 19.


 
Lol, how are you better than se- Alcohol.
Lucky


----------



## midnit (Jun 22, 2009)

21 , 22 in 6 days . and they says im a old hag because i have a child and that im really responsible ><9 only in rl , becasue on the net  thats something completely different )


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 22, 2009)

i'm older than time itself. which is to say i'm 16 and delusional


----------



## Erewolf (Jun 22, 2009)

16


----------



## night-star (Jun 22, 2009)

im 21 ^^


----------



## Koray (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm 15 right now, but I'll be 16 in 2 months.... I think I won't vote anything for the time being >_<


----------



## Seas (Jun 22, 2009)

21 here


----------



## KatmanDu (Jun 22, 2009)

wheelieotter said:


> 43. Still not yelling at kids on my lawn.





> 42 at the end of the month.



What's with the ancient otters? But I can say that, being a youthful 39.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 23, 2009)

13, I will be 14 August second.


----------



## HalcyonBear89 (Jun 23, 2009)

Im 20, won't be 21 till next may.


----------



## Sam (Jun 23, 2009)

17, but won't be 18 until August 13.


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> EXCUSE me! But I happen to be 17! What's wrong with being 17? Really! I wanna know! tell me! TELL ME DAMMIT!!!


Like omg, I was quoted!
=3
Edit: But that besides the point. You're 17 as well, how do you not know what's wrong here?


----------



## onai (Jun 23, 2009)

19 19 19 :3


----------



## Ratte (Jun 23, 2009)

16, and hating every minute of it.


----------



## Rytes (Jun 23, 2009)

18


----------



## Wulf (Jun 23, 2009)

18 for me.


----------



## nobu (Jun 23, 2009)

28, meh


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 23, 2009)

22, almost 23. Getting up in my years!


----------



## Tweek (Jun 23, 2009)

Word up, 23 as well.


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 6, 2009)

14


----------



## azalea666 (Jul 6, 2009)

23, 24 in December


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

17, 18 in April.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jul 6, 2009)

19.  And you people are making me feel old.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 7, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Lol Blink 182 popped into my head when I read the thread title :V


 
LOL me too xD
I'm in the age group of 13-15


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jul 7, 2009)

I am 20 years old.


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Jul 8, 2009)

18 dood


----------



## Patton89 (Jul 8, 2009)

Patton89.
89.
1989.
20 years.


----------



## agshepherd (Jul 8, 2009)

22 -____- too old to hang with the young adults, to young to hang with the adults. *SIGH*


----------



## Mongoose Ink (Jul 8, 2009)

Representing the late-twenties, and the folks who were around to see Thundercats, G.I.Joe, The A-Team, and Knight Rider BEFORE they went into syndication, I'm 28.

All you youngn's ain't got nothin' on these retro skills. Pirated video games in 1986 on my Atari 800.  Boo-yakka.

=)


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 9, 2009)

Mongoose Ink said:


> All you youngn's ain't got nothin' on these retro skills. *Pirated video games in 1986 on my Atari 800.  Boo-yakka.*
> 
> =)


Daaaamn

24 here. I have mixed feelings about my age.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm fourteen. x3 I'll be 15 next month.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 9, 2009)

16.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 9, 2009)

16, 17 in December.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 9, 2009)

19. I'll be 22 in three years.

math is awesome


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jul 9, 2009)

15


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 9, 2009)

Old enough to know better, that is all you need to know. If you want to get my age, you will have to do some research


----------



## Malkheus (Jul 9, 2009)

secretfur said:


> 18. It's one better than 17, one worse than 19.


 
Owow I thought you were like thirties <3
Well I am 20 by the way and yeah it's a wierd age...


----------



## Krevan (Jul 9, 2009)

Twenty here, old nuff to drink in a month. Woot!


----------



## Britmike (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm 24, turning 25 this September!


----------



## RamboFox (Jul 9, 2009)

18, just skimming 19.

BEER AND PORN HERE I COME. Geddit? Come? Cum? LOL? Nope, I actually despise the taste of alcohol (ick) and, well... I am asexual.


----------



## lowlow64 (Jul 9, 2009)

16 as of July 3rd. :3


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 9, 2009)

I am 16 years old.


----------



## Hir (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm 16.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2009)

17 and in college :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 9, 2009)

16 now. I'll be entering college at 17, though...


----------



## Telnac (Jul 9, 2009)

Dirt, older than: 35.


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 9, 2009)

16 and bored


----------



## ShadowCoon (Jul 9, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> Old enough to know better, that is all you need to know. If you want to get my age, you will have to do some research



*checks the MySpace link in your userinfo*

My fiance's 43 as well. We had "Life, the Universe, and Everything... +1" put on his birthday cake this year. :3

I'm 20, myself. *nods*


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

either im getting older or furrys are getting younger........
and i your only as old as you feel sooo
...crap


----------



## Kano (Jul 9, 2009)

18  Starting college next month


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm 8. I lied in my profile.

Hey older kids, wanna yiff?


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 9, 2009)

ShadowCoon said:


> *checks the MySpace link in your userinfo*
> 
> My fiance's 43 as well. We had "Life, the Universe, and Everything... +1" put on his birthday cake this year. :3
> 
> I'm 20, myself. *nods*



lol


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2009)

ShadowCoon said:


> *checks the MySpace link in your userinfo*
> 
> My fiance's 43 as well. We had "Life, the Universe, and Everything... +1" put on his birthday cake this year. :3
> 
> I'm 20, myself. *nods*


 Your fiancee is 23 years older than you?  

I'm 18, turning 19 soon, so I just voted 19.


----------



## ShadowCoon (Jul 9, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Your fiancee is 23 years older than you?



Yep!

I can see how it may seem like an odd concept, but it works pretty well for us. x3


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 9, 2009)

ShadowCoon said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Jashwa
> Your fiancee is 23 years older than you?
> 
> ...



I know how you feel, my partner is 11 years my senior. And those who say that older poeple aren't better lovers needs to hook up with someone that is their senior and truely find out


----------



## Nirvana (Jul 21, 2009)

Good lawd.

Where else could being 23 make me feel old?


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nirvana said:


> Good lawd.
> 
> Where else could being 23 make me feel old?



In a kindergarden?


----------



## CathoraGal (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 13
I probably shouldn't be on these forums if I want to protect my fragile young mind 8D


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 21, 2009)

17  here  woof                                                                                                            ,first post through psp!


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

17 here too :3


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 21, 2009)

18.


----------



## The Grey One (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 19, but I turn 20 in September.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 17, turning 18 on August 27th.


----------



## Travishaw (Jul 21, 2009)

22 and enjoying the hell out of it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 21, 2009)

15 right now, 16 come 31st of August.

I feel so small.


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Jul 21, 2009)

18


----------



## Koray (Jul 22, 2009)

Teto said:


> 15 right now, 16 come 31st of August.
> 
> I feel so small.


D: same here.... I'll be 16 in 2 months


----------



## Charrio (Jul 22, 2009)

34 and growing older, lol


----------



## Cajunwolf (Jul 22, 2009)

19, I'll be 20 next June.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 22, 2009)

19-21.


----------



## Fluory (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, there's a really old guy here. No offense, Oldie (if you're reading this) - it just cracked me up that there's this one lonesome 50+ person. XD Keep on truckin'.

But yeah - I'm 18.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2009)

Still 22. and stop making fun of Irre v.v


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 22, 2009)

Eli go back to Furry Play


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2009)

*smiles* hey now. This one was invited back.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 22, 2009)

Eli said:


> This one



Oh god, you're not adding that to your already endless repertoire of annoying shit that you do, are you?


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 22, 2009)

Eli said:


> and stop making fun of Irre v.v



Why? Making fun of my advanced age has _almost_ become a meme around here.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Why? Making fun of my advanced age has _almost_ become a meme around here.



It's not old. It's _wise._ It's like calling this one mature. Just don't make sense.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 22, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Why? Making fun of my advanced age has _almost_ become a meme around here.



Well how often does one get to encounter a person that was witness to the end of the Dinosaurs? And was it really a comet or were you just trigger happy that day?


----------



## Ratte (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry, Irreverent's age was too loud for this topic.

He's an old yeller.  Chanserv agrees.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 22, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Well how often does one get to encounter a person that was witness to the end of the Dinosaurs? And was it really a comet or were you just trigger happy that day?



:shock: Neither! *grumbles*

(actually, it was an otter-borne STD.  Who knew it would effect scalies that way?)



Ratte said:


> Sorry, Irreverent's age was too loud for this topic.



I drink scotch that is older than Ratte.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 22, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Sorry, Irreverent's age was too loud for this topic.
> 
> He's an old yeller.  Chanserv agrees.



Don't bring ^Shinobu^ into this... He just wants to be left alone and make random stats about people.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 22, 2009)

Eli said:


> Don't bring ^Shinobu^ into this... He just wants to be left alone and make random stats about people.



Shinobu couldn't have been more dead-on.

Still 16, by the way.

EDIT: Proof: "Another old yeller was Irre, who shouted 10.7% of the time!" Look for it here.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, plus we're being unfair... shouldn't be going by otter-years. 

(*tries to be nice now realizing he's in same generational class as Irre*)


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 22, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Yeah, plus we're being unfair... shouldn't be going by otter-years.



Over 9000!



> (*tries to be nice now realizing he's in same generational class as Irre*)



karma.....


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2009)

there is no 450+ option..


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 22, 2009)

Gnome said:


> there is no 450+ option..



That falls under 50+ because after you turn 50 society stops caring about you :3


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jul 22, 2009)

15 that is what i am


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2009)

> That falls under 50+ because after you turn 50 society stops caring about you :3



ah well that means most gnomes are uncared for..bah


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 22, 2009)

Gnome said:


> ah well that means most gnomes are uncared for..bah









The only gnomes that I care about are cute summon spirits.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2009)

........how prejudice


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 22, 2009)

Gnome said:


> ........how prejudice



Don't worry, you have the cute part down at least. ;3


----------



## Carenath (Jul 22, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Well how often does one get to encounter a person that was witness to the end of the Dinosaurs?
> And was it really a comet or were you just trigger happy that day?


*snicker*



Irreverent said:


> karma.....


Awesome 



David M. Awesome said:


> That falls under 50+ because after you turn 50 society stops caring about you :3


65 here.. but then, society doesnt care about you here until you fuck up and get into the news.

In my 20s, so old enough to be a cynical bastard.


----------



## Furygan (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey! 

Another one from the Netherlands.
I'm 18. :0


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 31, 2009)

Just like the original poll, the results are just about the same.

Twenty here, soon to be twenty-one, in two weeks. No I will not type my age with numbers. So there.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm 18


----------



## Uro (Aug 31, 2009)

My consensus...too many newfags.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 31, 2009)

Turned 18 four days ago. ^^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 31, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Turned 18 four days ago. ^^



Happy b'day late, dude!


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 31, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Happy b'day late, dude!


 
Haha, thanks dude! =D


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll be 36 in 17 years.


----------



## Furygan (Aug 31, 2009)

Hehe,Yep,Happy late B-day Hitman.


----------



## Ingster (Aug 31, 2009)

17, guess I'm moveing out soon ^^;


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 31, 2009)

Uro said:


> My consensus...too many newfags.



Agreed.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 31, 2009)

16.


----------



## Benn (Aug 31, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I'll be 36 in 17 years.


 
Way to go steel my line,
Now what am I supposed to say?

18 down, 18 to go. (i assume ill be irresponsible and get hit by a bus or something by then)


----------



## Matt (Sep 1, 2009)

17, 18 in july. I want to go to AC next year, but I'll be a month too late X(


----------



## RobbFoxX (Sep 1, 2009)

15, 16 soon x3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohh, youngster .  Nah, jk, I met my ex-best friend when he was 8 and I was 12, now he's 14, soon 15.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 1, 2009)

29 *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Why would you be ashamed?  I got a 38 years old friend who still plays flash games, a 29 years old hanging around a Furry forum's nothing


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> 29 *hangs head in shame*



Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Benn (Sep 1, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> 29 *hangs head in shame*


 
R u kidding? You've withstood the test of time, and remained interested in an art form that most people only seem to dip into...

Do not hang your head in shame, good sir, raise it up in pride! 

:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2009)

Benn said:


> art form



lol


----------



## Huntress (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be 25 in two months.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Sep 1, 2009)

14 since 12 days back :3


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Why would you be ashamed?  I got a 38 years old friend who still plays flash games, a 29 years old hanging around a Furry forum's nothing



Aye - there's no "limit" on how old a fur can or should be man - we are what we are, and at whatever age.  *shrugs*  I'm 34, and parts of Irre are practically fossilizing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

Im 15 and i AMAZINLY LOOK STUPID ON A SCOUTER XD


----------



## Feeka-chan (Sep 1, 2009)

22


----------



## Twistedtwist (Sep 1, 2009)

I am 18  but i really can't wait till I'm 21 D: driving is cool and all but vodka is better.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 1, 2009)

Twistedtwist said:


> I am 18  but i really can't wait till I'm 21 D: driving is cool and all but vodka is better.



Move to Canada - 18 is the legal age in most provinces.  19 in Ontario.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 1, 2009)

20 years of age.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

In Canada, the legal age to drink alcohol is 18, in US, 21 years, in France, 16 months xD


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

Budweiseir FTW XD


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Beer = eww (well, depends if you screw up and type bear instead then it gets = Ohh, cute!)

Red wine = wewt


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

I Hate Wine,But I love Vodka,Beer and other Stuff,but not Wine...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

La biere rends gros, le vin rouge rends en bonne sante.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Beer = eww (well, depends if you screw up and type bear instead then it gets = Ohh, cute!)
> 
> Red wine = wewt



Depends Ibuuyk - there are some beers that are quite fancy, and taste incredible (if you like a wine-like quality).  But yeah, red wine rocks too - I love a nice merlot myself.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

I prefer Petite Syrah and Zeifshander's private collection my grandma's aunt makes herself and sell us for so damn cheap ^^


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

Une pomme par jour Ã©loigne le docteur pour toujours

Je marche a sa


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Lol, j'hais les pommes, le jus de pomme ressemble tro a de la pisse et sens la meme chose..  J'aime mieu le jus de pamplemousse et je peux pas vivre sans cafe ^^


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

Je prÃ©fere le ThÃ© que le CafÃ© ^^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

British!!!  Nan jk, ma mere est pareil, mais j'ai jamais aime le the, j'tiens plus de mon cote francais que anglais


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

MoiAussi,Je Hais qu'on m'apelle CANADIEn,Je prÃ©fere Quebecquoi......Mais L'angleterre c'est comme la grand-mÃ¨re du CANAda Faque...Je sais plus Quoi dire


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 1, 2009)

I am Canadian but I do not speak in tounges  *joking judge*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

L'angleterre est loin d'etre la grand-mere du Canada, elle nous a juste envahit et depuis elle essaie de nous assimiler, mais ca fais 400 ans qu'on leur resiste et so far tout ce qu'ils ont reussit a faire c'est fucker notre language xD


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

turned 16 at the beginning of the summer


----------



## Barak (Sep 1, 2009)

Mais il ont e meilleur accent au monde ^^


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 1, 2009)

Aww... come on now, the whole French vs. English thing was centuries ago and is irrelevant now no matter which way you lean it.  We're Canadian now - we rule our own destiny, and I think it's awesome to have Quebec as part of that.  Much of what we owe our unique democratic government to comes from Quebec.  That and my father is from there too.   Mais, je ne parles pas tres bien le franÃ§ais.


----------



## Piccard (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll turn 15 next month.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Aww... come on now, the whole French vs. English thing was centuries ago and is irrelevant now no matter which way you lean it.  We're Canadian now - we rule our own destiny, and I think it's awesome to have Quebec as part of that.  Much of what we owe our unique democratic government to comes from Quebec.  That and my father is from there too.   Mais, je ne parles pas tres bien le franÃ§ais.



Whelp, someone can understand us!


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Whelp, someone can understand us!



Hehe, I can read it better than speak/write it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Better than nothin ^^


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 1, 2009)

I am 20

And shocked to see that most people on this topic who have voted are younger :O


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Why's that?


----------



## Hir (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Beer = eww (well, depends if you screw up and type bear instead then it gets = Ohh, cute!)
> 
> Red wine = wewt


My thoughts exacly.

I'm still 16.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Erm, wrong thread, I think, at least for the 1st half of the post ><


----------



## Kelpie (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm 21.

Meaningful post was meaningful.


----------



## Takoto (Sep 1, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Cuz people actualy wait till they are 18 to drink beer ? xD



My boyfriend is, today he was like "I want a beer... I'll wait one more year though!" xD

I'm fifteen, anyways.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh hey it's this thread again.


----------



## pixthor (Sep 1, 2009)

Am now 17. Can't wait til 18.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

50+... actually 88 years old.

IS ANYONE LOOKING FOR A MASTER???


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Takoto said:


> My boyfriend is, today he was like "I want a beer... I'll wait one more year though!" xD
> 
> I'm fifteen, anyways.


 
Wait wut....


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 1, 2009)

Turned 16 on the 31st of August.

It was a horrible day, but that's irrelevant to the thread.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

How can your birthday be horrible..?


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 1, 2009)

Turning 15 tommorow


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> Turning 15 tommorow



Happy b'day in advance, dude


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Beer = eww (well, depends if you screw up and type bear instead then it gets = Ohh, cute!)
> 
> Red wine = wewt


 
FAIL.  You need to learn how to drink your beer. It's great, but hard liquor's better (and wine's for wusses who need fruit in their liquor).


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 1, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> FAIL.  You need to learn how to drink your beer. It's great, but hard liquor's better (and wine's for wusses who need fruit in their liquor).



Just saying fail makes what you say a failure..  and besides, whats the use of quoting something from another page?  Also, evrybody got their own tastes, you love beer, I hate it, you hate wine, I love it, no use arguing over someone's tastes


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 1, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Just saying fail makes what you say a failure.. and besides, whats the use of quoting something from another page? Also, evrybody got their own tastes, you love beer, I hate it, you hate wine, I love it, no use arguing over someone's tastes


 
I saw the quote had been quoted on this page, and thus I linked myself to it. 

And I don't fail if I'm drunk, because I lose the ability to comprehend what "fail" means, and I ask for another beer. lol


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2009)

This thread makes me want to say HELLO LITTLE BOYS LITTLE TOYS


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 1, 2009)

Eighteen, will be nineteen in two months.


----------



## DeadWolf29 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not so happily 24, but I won't go into that here.

B-day is March 12th and I turn 25.  Yay!  I'm half-way to 50!


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 2, 2009)

Benn said:


> R u kidding? You've withstood the test of time, and remained interested in an art form that most people only seem to dip into...
> 
> Do not hang your head in shame, good sir, raise it up in pride!
> 
> :grin::grin::grin:


It's not being part of the fandom that has my head hanging. Just the fact that I have less then a year of my twenties left. I didn't think I was old enough to withstand a test of time on anything yet. But thanks for pointing it out...dick:grin:


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 2, 2009)

everyone here makes me feel old


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2009)

DeadWolf29 said:


> I'm not so happily 24, but I won't go into that here.
> 
> B-day is March 12th and I turn 25. Yay! I'm half-way to 50!


 
Don't think like that lol


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 2, 2009)

20 here.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 2, 2009)

Who resurrected this thread?!

This thread's so old I turned 36 since my last post!

And no, there's no shame in being a graymuzzle.  Quite the contrary.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2009)

It's not old enough to be a necro.

Still 16.  :V


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 2, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Who resurrected this thread?!
> 
> This thread's so old I turned 36 since my last post!
> 
> And no, there's no shame in being a graymuzzle.  Quite the contrary.



Nope - admittedly, the concept of being in my 30's used to scare me, but not so bad once there.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 2, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I'm 34, and parts of Irre are practically fossilizing. :mrgreen:



As soon as I find my walker and cane, I'm so gonna kick your ass! :twisted:  Nurse!



Ibuuyk said:


> Whelp, someone can understand us!



Moi aussi!  Comme la plume de ma 'tante.  Maintenant s'il vous plaÃ®t arrÃªter dÃ©railler le damn sujet!   Son assez mauvais que je suis une loutre antique.



Ibuuyk said:


> Better than nothin ^^



D'accord.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2009)

God damn old people gtfo my den.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm 16 >.> <.< Woo I have lied about my age to be member of online furry sites!

Who cares?!


----------



## Telnac (Sep 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> God damn old people gtfo my den.


Only when you get off of meh lawn!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> As soon as I find my walker and cane, I'm so gonna kick your ass! :twisted:  Nurse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, ^^

Btw, whats the black name about?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Still 16.  :V



Another year and I can sing an awesome song by Winger about you.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 2, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> As soon as I find my walker and cane, I'm so gonna kick your ass! :twisted:  Nurse!



:mrgreen: How about we just hit up a pub instead ya nut?


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sorry, ^^



No worries, Canuck.



> Btw, whats the black name about?



Forum super-mod...I'm Ratte's boss! :mrgreen:

*oh shi....runs*



ToeClaws said:


> :mrgreen: How about we just hit up a pub instead ya nut?


 
Sounds good!  At least we wont get carded.....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> No worries, Canuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's Ratte oO?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Only when you get off of meh lawn!



Give me back my baseball, then.



David M. Awesome said:


> Another year and I can sing an awesome song by Winger about you.



~~



Irreverent said:


> Forum super-mod...I'm Ratte's boss! :mrgreen:
> 
> *oh shi....runs*



Oh great, my boss is CANADIAN

and OLD

But mostly CANADIAN


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Who's Ratte oO?



Oh, hi.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Oh, hi.



Hiya, sorry @_@


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Oh, hi.


your boss is Canadian and you are legal in Canada ... DUN DUN DUUUN


----------



## Koray (Sep 2, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> your boss is Canadian and you are legal in Canada ... DUN DUN DUUUN



old pervs on here much?


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> This thread makes me want to say HELLO LITTLE BOYS LITTLE TOYS



I can be your little toy ;3


----------



## Koray (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> This thread makes me want to say HELLO LITTLE BOYS LITTLE TOYS



OMG!!!! SHINY TOY GUNS?!?!?! SRSLY????


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> I can be your little toy ;3



Scandalous~



DevianFur said:


> OMG!!!! SHINY TOY GUNS?!?!?! SRSLY????



WE'RE THE DREAMS YOU'RE BELIEVIN'


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2009)

Canda will Dominate the USA one day... I hope XD

**In Barak Mind **

_Crap im on a USA Forum,What im Gonna Do....???*

_The USA will dominate Canada one Day XD


----------



## Koray (Sep 2, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> I can be your little toy ;3


slt? >.>;;;


David M. Awesome said:


> S
> WE'RE THE DREAMS YOU'RE BELIEVIN'


So what's it gonna take, silver shadow believer..?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Canada will never dominate the US, cuz America'll destroy itself before Canada gets strong enough to destroy it


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> So what's it gonna take, silver shadow believer..?



Silly boy, GONNA MAKE YOU CRY >:C


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 2, 2009)

17 still.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 2, 2009)

I will be 20 in october :3


----------



## Koray (Sep 2, 2009)

16 this monthhh!!!!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy b' day in advance, youngster


----------



## Koray (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you in advance xD


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Happy b' day in advance, youngster



Aye, Happy advance birthday.  And who you calling a youngster, youngster!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> awesome song by Winger



DOES NOT COMPUTE looooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## kashaki (Sep 2, 2009)

19. Nothing special about it


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> DOES NOT COMPUTE looooooooooooooooooooooooool



You wouldn't know what music was if it grabbed you by the hair and made you its pussy.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Aye, Happy advance birthday.  And who you calling a youngster, youngster!



I call youngster or kiddo whoever's younger than me


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You wouldn't know what music was if it grabbed you by the hair and made you its pussy.



Fine then keep your Garbage to yourself


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Fine then keep your Garbage to yourself



I will

Shirley Manson is all mine~ 83


----------



## Nargle (Sep 2, 2009)

Aw man. I hate it when I'm in the upper end of a range. I'm 18 but I'm lumped in with the 16 and 17 year olds >.< Most of the people I know and hang out with are 19+, including my 20 year old boyfriend. Grumble grumble kids grumble.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Aw man. I hate it when I'm in the upper end of a range. I'm 18 but I'm lumped in with the 16 and 17 year olds >.< Most of the people I know and hang out with are 19+, including my 20 year old boyfriend. Grumble grumble kids grumble.


Hehe, sorry 'bout that  but i had to place the 18-y-olds somewhere 
(I'm 18 myself, if that's relevant)


----------



## Mariruu (Sep 2, 2009)

Currently 16. Not much of a fan at this age. >=<


----------



## Telnac (Sep 3, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Sounds good!  At least we wont get carded.....


WTF?  I still get carded.  Frequently!  I guess I just age well or something.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 3, 2009)

Telnac said:


> WTF?  I still get carded.  Frequently!  I guess I just age well or something.


being carded rules!


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 3, 2009)

Telnac said:


> WTF?  I still get carded.  Frequently!  I guess I just age well or something.



Up until age 35, it would happen every know and then.  After that, I started going to higher-end drinking establishments.


----------



## BloodTake (Sep 3, 2009)

Came around to 16 about three days ago (august 30th) Whoo..hoo? only 2 years till the long awaited number ><


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

BloodTake said:


> Came around to 16 about three days ago (august 30th) Whoo..hoo? only 2 years till the long awaited number ><


 
Happy b'day late, dude


----------



## BloodTake (Sep 3, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Happy b'day late, dude


 Thanks man.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep,Happy Late B-day BloodTake.


----------



## BloodTake (Sep 3, 2009)

Im Old and moldy.... D=


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

BloodTake said:


> Im Old and moldy.... D=


 
Not yet, you get old at 18, not 16


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 3, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Not yet, you get old at 18, not 16



Yikes... what does that make Telnac, Irre and I then?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Yikes... what does that make Telnac, Irre and I then?


 
Depends, how old're y'all?


----------



## BloodTake (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh sure... thanks alot for taking my Moldie-Oldie fantasies away from me... FML!


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 3, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Depends, how old're y'all?



Telnac's 36, I'm 34, and Irre's... well, we'll say into his 4th decade.   But still GenX.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Telnac's 36, I'm 34, and Irre's... well, we'll say into his 4th decade.  But still GenX.


 
Well then, thats 2x older than old, but still just old, xcept maybe for Irre, he's elderly


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 3, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Irre's... well, we'll say into his 4th decade.   But still GenX.



Only by about three years.....Yikes!



Ibuuyk said:


> xcept maybe for Irre, he's elderly



When I was growing up, a common phrase was "Don't trust anyone over the age of 30."  It was good advice then.  Its even better advice now..... :twisted:


----------



## Ratte (Sep 3, 2009)

I think Roose is older, Irre.  :V


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 3, 2009)

16 and just got my liscence a few months ago (i drive a honda element) gonna be 17 on october, gonna see motorhead, reverend horton heat, and nashville pussy. Best B-day present EVAH!!!:-D


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I think Roose is older, Irre.  :V



Yeah, but I'm cooler..... 

(actually, Roose is a pretty cool guy)



madd foxx said:


> gonna see motorhead, reverend horton heat,



Great bands.  I'm a fan myself.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 3, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Yeah, but I'm cooler.....
> 
> (actually, Roose is a pretty cool guy)



Roose is a pretty cool guy, eh likes raspberries and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Zweihander (Sep 3, 2009)

22. It sucks.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm 15 but since that I'm 16 in 48 days I'll just vote that.


----------



## MaNiac (Sep 3, 2009)

19 here


----------



## Komaron (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm 16. c: I think it's a nice age but somehow I would be happy about being younger again. :c


----------



## Telnac (Sep 3, 2009)

2x old is Ancient.  Since dragons just get more badass with age... being an ancient dragon rocks.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 3, 2009)

Komaron said:


> I'm 16. c: I think it's a nice age but somehow I would be happy about being younger again. :c



Wait two more years and you won't want to be younger anymore =3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

A lady never reveals these things.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> A lady never reveals these things.



Either 13 or 40? =3


----------



## Zhael (Sep 3, 2009)

14


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> A lady never reveals these things.



I'd give you 17, no offense if I'm wrong


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'd give you 17, no offense if I'm wrong



21 soon ._.;


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> 21 soon ._.;



Bah, I was close, but arent supposed to a a lady hiding your age ?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Bah, I was close, but arent supposed to a a lady hiding your age ?



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-



No thanks ^^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Shirley Manson is all mine~ 83


Aw, can't I have some too? ;~;



Ibuuyk said:


> No thanks ^^


Oh, like you'd ever have enough money anyway! :V


----------



## Saka (Sep 3, 2009)

19 here.


----------



## Purnip (Sep 3, 2009)

Twenty, but I still look sixteen.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 3, 2009)

Purnip said:


> Twenty, but I still look sixteen.


Problem with your glands, or what?


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 3, 2009)

I refuse to divulge.  I tend to be a little paranoid about stalkers


----------



## Purnip (Sep 3, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Problem with your glands, or what?



No. I just don't stress out much and I age slowly. It runs in the family.


----------



## CatCase (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm twenty and will be turning twenty-one on the sixteenth of october. Dandy =D


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 4, 2009)

I am twice the age of an 11 1/2 year old


----------



## aftershok (Sep 4, 2009)

37 - Wow,, if I didn't feel old before,,, lol  jk


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 4, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Aw, can't I have some too? ;~;



If I share with you, then I have to share with everyone. u_u


----------



## Lacerta X (Sep 4, 2009)

I am 27 years of age.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 4, 2009)

15


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be 21 in 25 days. My life keeps speeding up and I'm gonna be really old soon. Damn this sucks. I don't want to be the old creepy guy. ]:<


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'll be 21 in 25 days. My life keeps speeding up and I'm gonna be really old soon. Damn this sucks. I don't want to be the old creepy guy. ]:<


gooble gobble gooble gobble one of us one of us.
You better drink up while you can. The alcohol doesn't taste as good when it's legal.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> gooble gobble gooble gobble one of us one of us.
> You better drink up while you can. The alcohol doesn't taste as good when it's legal.



It'll taste the same. It's not like I don't go to bars and clubs already and drink like everywhere else as well. *shrugs*


----------



## Lewi (Sep 4, 2009)

13 =D Yayz!


----------



## wolfsymphony (Sep 4, 2009)

Fresh and 20 here!


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'll be 21 in 25 days. My life keeps speeding up and I'm gonna be really old soon. Damn this sucks. I don't want to be the old creepy guy. ]:<



The hell?  You're 21 dude - you got a long time before you're old.  Besides, "old" is a concept that tends to change as you age anyway.  At 21, you might see 30 as old, but by the time you get to 30 (and don't feel much different) you go... "okay... this isn't so bad, so... maybe 50 is old."


----------



## Koray (Sep 4, 2009)

Who's 50 here? :?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 4, 2009)

Purnip said:


> No. I just don't stress out much and I age slowly. It runs in the family.



Interesting


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 4, 2009)

aftershok said:


> 37 - Wow,, if I didn't feel old before,,, lol  jk



37 ain't old, ya punk!



DevianFur said:


> Who's 50 here? :?



3 that I can name.  Maybe 4.   There's more than you think.  Watch the birthday list at the bottom of the forums page everyday.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> The hell?  You're 21 dude - you got a long time before you're old.  Besides, "old" is a concept that tends to change as you age anyway.  At 21, you might see 30 as old, but by the time you get to 30 (and don't feel much different) you go... "okay... this isn't so bad, so... maybe 50 is old."



Maybe, but isn't it more along the lines of how you feel physically? Hell if I feel this bad at 21 then I dread the feelings my 30s will bring...or I may just be unhealthy which means I wont even make it that far. >.>


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2009)

14. Am I too young? D:


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 4, 2009)

Kentchiro said:


> 14. Am I too young? D:



Yes, anyone under the age of 18 should be banned from society :V


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Yes, anyone under the age of 18 should be banned from society :V


Why so mean :'(


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 4, 2009)

Kentchiro said:


> Why so mean :'(



I'm just teasing. There's quite a few 14 year olds on here.


----------



## aftershok (Sep 4, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> 37 ain't old, ya punk!
> 
> 
> 
> 3 that I can name.  Maybe 4.   There's more than you think.  Watch the birthday list at the bottom of the forums page everyday.


I kinda like being called a punk,,


----------



## Zing (Sep 5, 2009)

27... Though I look a LOT younger.. People often think I'm somewhere between 16 and 19..

And I still get carded for booze and stuff... I never know weather to be flattered or insulted. =P


----------



## Ereshkigal234 (Sep 5, 2009)

Zing said:


> 27... Though I look a LOT younger.. People often think I'm somewhere between 16 and 19..
> 
> And I still get carded for booze and stuff... I never know weather to be flattered or insulted. =P




26 and SAME here! especially if i go with friends or my husband who looks much older than he is, 29.. everyone assumes he's my father... *shrug*


----------



## Organic Sprout (Sep 5, 2009)

18 in four months!

-Squeal-


----------



## Keirel (Sep 5, 2009)

Turned 13 about 3 months ago.


----------



## Zing (Sep 5, 2009)

Ereshkigal234 said:


> 26 and SAME here! especially if i go with friends or my husband who looks much older than he is, 29.. everyone assumes he's my father... *shrug*



XD.. I get the same thing, minus the husband bit.... All my friends actually look their age, or a bit older. My friend Derek is the youngest of the group at 24, and everyone thinks he's atleast 30.


----------



## Ereshkigal234 (Sep 5, 2009)

Zing said:


> XD.. I get the same thing, minus the husband bit.... All my friends actually look their age, or a bit older. My friend Derek is the youngest of the group at 24, and everyone thinks he's atleast 30.




what really sucks, is when my mother is in town, she's in her almost cresting 50, and yet all the bartenders *must* ask me if my 'daughter' is legal.

so i just do the "LET'S GO .. MOM"..

while she finds it just fan freaking hilarious.. i find it rather disturbing.


----------



## Ereshkigal234 (Sep 5, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> 18 in four months!
> 
> -Squeal-




congrats! 18 for me was a big time, i moved away from my entire family and was living in a way off place with my fiance... I hope you have as much adventure as i had  with none of the poopy stuff..


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm still 18


----------



## ForeverAfter (Sep 5, 2009)

Ereshkigal234: Huh, that's what I'm currently doing now.. being 18 XD

My Fiance and I drove from Cali (where I lived) to Ohio (he lives). I now am living with him and getting prepared for the poopy stuff! XD


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Lolwut o.o


----------



## Uchofan45 (Sep 5, 2009)

19, had my birthday in August.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

18. I always hated life, but I started to hate life more when I turned 18.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Why hate it? I love being allowed to do more than ever.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

That's true, but you have to do more too. Especially if it comes down to bills..... X_X

Also, I have personal reasons to hate life.....


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok True about the bills,but if you do it right you earn more money than you have to spend.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

True, which is the case with me at the moment. Atm I earn twice more money than I pay.

But on the other hand, I still live with my parents, so I fear I have to pay A LOT more when I move on my own....


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Then again,That won't be anytime soon,well for me,hey i'm only 18,i've got a roof above my head,i get food every day,get to drink,sleep,i have a computer,ps3,Just name it,whatever you need,and i don't pay anyone for that. ;P
I think i'll hang around for a while untill i get a girl and then move over in a couple of years. Sounds reasonable.
Motorcycle insurrance and fuel costs me enough for now. let alone a house!


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

Heh, same here, I have an tv, laptop, 360, wii, guitar and a lot other expensive stuff. I think if I didn't bought those stuff, I would have loads of money now..... I think I'll just stay with my parents for a few years till I have a driver's license, finished study and got plenty money so I don't have to worry much till I have a real job.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Exactly my point!
Welcome to Adult-hood. 
Even though i'm 18 for just about a few months myself,bills are bitches i can tell that.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 5, 2009)

21, but I think I act younger. Well, compared to others my age I know of. I'm either  meant to be so into business I have no humour left or be all slutty and seeking any chance to drink, apparently.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey, I'm 18 for about c.a. 4 months too, and I already hate bill a lot. X3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

xP Bills,Bills,Bills,Oh Joy.
And in a month i'm gonna be buying a new Motorcycle,there goes my savings. xD
Ah well,it's worth it.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol, a car or motorcycle is always worthy if you use or need it. X3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> xP Bills,Bills,Bills,Oh Joy.
> And in a month i'm gonna be buying a new Motorcycle,there goes my savings. xD
> Ah well,it's worth it.


 
That's so goddamn cool. :3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha,Yeah,i've used my old one for long enough now,gonna get me a new nice 600cc one now.
Oh and i might sell my 125cc circuit racer to buy a 600 one as well. :3
But! one step at a time ~.~
Ironicly i got me some skid damage last week,it doesen't happen ever,only on circuit.
Bleh,it was stupid but shit happens. :3
Luckily i'm a motorcycle mechanic so i can repair it myself easily.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

Heh, well good luck with it.


----------



## Reiko (Sep 5, 2009)

18. 'bout to hit 19 in November. :3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks.

Hey i'll be back tommorow,gonna get me some baco and some sleep. 

Night~!


----------



## The Wave (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok, good night!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 5, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Hey i'll be back tommorow,gonna get me some baco and some sleep.
> 
> Night~!


 
(Baco?)

Bye, brah! I'll look out for you when posting, yours are lulzy.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 6, 2009)

BaCo is Bacardi-Cola
Aka Rum+Coca-Cola Mixed 

But it's a Dutch name for the mix


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

As of July, 18


----------



## tomas18 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm 21. Will be 22 next August.


----------



## VagabondFox (Sep 6, 2009)

18. 19 in 46 days.
Gonna' get wrinkles soon.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> (Baco?)
> 
> Bye, brah! I'll look out for you when posting, yours are lulzy.


 
Baco, Bacardi-Cola 

And guess what!
Heeeeeeeeeere's Furygan~!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 6, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> BaCo is Bacardi-Cola
> Aka Rum+Coca-Cola Mixed
> 
> But it's a Dutch name for the mix


 
He Knows his drinks.
Let's have one or two some time. *Watches the MotoGP 125cc race*
But not now,i am watching my races,plus i have a few bets on these guys!


----------



## Defcat (Sep 6, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Over 9000!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt it had to be said! lol

I'm 19 myself. I always get a bit surprised when I see furries that are younger than 16 on the forum.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Over 9000!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh god i havnt heard that for a while.

Vagita, whats his power levels.

ITS OVER NINE THOUASAAAAAAAANNNNNDDDDDDD


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> Oh god i havnt heard that for a while.
> 
> Vagita, whats his power levels.
> 
> ITS OVER NINE THOUASAAAAAAAANNNNNDDDDDDD


 
What? 

This is Sparta!


----------



## Defcat (Sep 7, 2009)

Furygan said:


> What?
> 
> This is Sparta!



No this is the response Vagita had to Goku's power level


----------



## Furygan (Sep 7, 2009)

I know lol


----------



## Mentova (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, I guess this is why this forum is so immature...


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

In a few months I'll be legal w00t and I'm going to get hammered like a mothafucka XD


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> In a few months I'll be legal w00t and I'm going to get hammered like a mothafucka XD


 
Lolwut


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Lolwut


 basically I'm 20 and when I turn 21 in a few months I'm going to get drunk :3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Why wait.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Why wait.


 
As fun as it is getting drunk without being legal I want to do so at bars and what not, trying to buy drinks without an ID or not at the right age will get you some jail time here buddy XD


----------



## Gardoof (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm 15, almost 16 (sorta)


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

18's the legal age here,bwahahaha


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> 18's the legal age here,bwahahaha


 
DAMN IT, Texas sucks ;____;


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Hail europe!


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Hail europe!


 
lol I remember seeing something though on this tv show called worlds dumbest party people or something and they had one with people getting drunk in a subway station in england but what was hilarious is that it was like a freaking rave party cuz they was going to ban liquor and stuff from being down there so before that day came all the drunks was down there getting wasted, I lol'd big time XP

Now I want to go to Europe D:


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a room left down in the basement for you if you'd like.
Don't mind the blood and rotting corpses among the torture furniture.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I have a room left down in the basement for you if you'd like.
> Don't mind the blood and rotting corpses among the torture furniture.


 
@.x

k *rides to england* I'm ready to drink till I kill half the braincells in my head :3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Somehow i have the feeling this thread will end up about a Zombie apocalypse after that braincell killing thing.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Somehow i have the feeling this thread will end up about a Zombie apocalypse after that braincell killing thing.


 
Naw I'll have enough to know that eating a live person isn't something you are supposed to do though beating them till they stop breathing is something that I'd assume is acceptable


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

i like eggs


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> i like eggs


 
...PIE!!!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

The pie is a lie.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> The pie is a lie.


 
NUUUUUUU!!!!
*runs away*


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Well, I guess this is why this forum is so immature...


DO A BARREL ROLL!!!



Furygan said:


> Hail europe!


No. Just no.



south syde fox said:


> ...PIE!!!


Cookies > Pie.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Cookies > Pie.



Cake > Cookies.

Time for those Portal references.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Cake > Cookies.
> 
> Time for those Portal references.


 
Cookies > babies


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Cake > Cookies.


The cake is a lie. So Cookies > Cake.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

The Wave said:


> The cake is a lie. So Cookies > Cake.



I was right to note there was going to be a Portal reference. :>

Although...

Your mom > Cookies.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Your mom > Cookies.


Oh yes she does.


----------



## Koray (Sep 8, 2009)

umm, I guess everyone on this page (except me) is under 10 :|


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Nope,i'm 18


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> umm, I guess everyone on this page (except me) is under 10 :|


Wrong. I'm 18.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Let's sing I'm Eighteen by Alice cooper.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

_"Lines form on my face and hands
Lines form from the ups and downs
I'm in the middle without any plans
I'm a boy and I'm a man"_


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Spark in the dark is awesome as well.
And POISON.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> umm, I guess everyone on this page (except me) is under 10 :|



Nope, I'm 19. :>


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Nope, I'm 19. :>


 
Immatureness Prevails once more!


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

The Offspring and Metallica are awesome. >.>

Also, again, it turns out that people never check profiles and just randomly guess ages.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Metallica and the Offspring kick ass.
Just like Sum-41,Foo fighters,Breaking Benjamin and Iron maiden.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Foo Fighters and Iron Maiden are awesome too. Even though I know just a few songs of them. X3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Try Breaking Benjamin and Sum-41,they are excellent.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Noted down, will try it someday. Maybe tomorrow, since it will probably a boring day at school again.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Work work work for me,damage repair.
Primed up the damage,now just to paintbrush.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Heh, sounds like a busy day for you. I hate busy days, especially the ones now.....


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

:3


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Immatureness Prevails once more!



That's how I work my way into your heart. <3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> That's how I work my way into your heart. <3


 
Eaaasy now.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 8, 2009)

The derailment in this thread causes sandy vagina syndrome.







/fun


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> The derailment in this thread causes sandy vagina syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
XDDDDD


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 8, 2009)

In after lock


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> In after lock


 
lolwut?


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

inb4moderations


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

OVER 9,000!!!

lols, 18. and luhving it.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

wtf are you guys talking about


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Eaaasy now.



:3


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

So i heard were all 18-ish.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> So i heard were all 18-ish.




You are the way to destruction.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> You are the way to destruction.


 
How so,My dear feline friend?


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> wtf are you guys talking about


About the manliness of Captain Falcon.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> How so,My dear feline friend?



"dear feline friend?"  ... >////<

You can escape the destruction by taking off every zig.

Quick! Before the Gabber Robots get you! RUN!!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> You are the way to destruction.



What you say!!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

you are on your way to destruction,there is no escape,make your time Ha-Ha-Ha.
Move zig!


----------



## The Wave (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay, now I'm confused. What's going on? >.>

*Activates anti-flame shield*


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Okay, now I'm confused. What's going on? >.>


 
All your base are belong to us


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> What you say!!



You have no chance to survive make your time. ha ha ha.




Furygan said:


> All your base are belong to us



The game is called *ZERO WING*.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> you are on your way to destruction,there is no escape,make your time Ha-Ha-Ha.
> Move zig!



Meme quote fail.



8-bit said:


> You have no chance to survive make your time. ha ha ha.



Side guy: Captain!!

Take off every 'ZIG'!! You know what you doing. Move 'ZIG'. For great justice.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Meme quote fail.


 
Who cares a bit. it's been like 2 years back i saw the thing xD


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Who cares a bit. it's been like 2 years back i saw the thing xD




It doesn't make a bit of difference. The meme is inert.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Who cares a bit. it's been like 2 years back i saw the thing xD



BLASPHEMY!



8-bit said:


> It doesn't make a bit of difference. The meme is inert.



But there's still hope quoting.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

THIS IS....No,nonono, i'm not gonna do this.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

THIS.. IS... FA!  Like the Sparta version, but so dang better


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> THIS.. IS... FA!  Like the Sparta version, but so dang better



No, this is FAF. We're not a FA.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

THIS...IS...DENMARK!!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Shh, its the same, minus the yiff pictures


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Egad! My Internets are escaping!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh dear, just look at the time!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

It's a cheese grater in disguise


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

IT'S A TARP!!!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

Gentlefurs.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Gentlefurs.




Your making me think naughty thoughts. >/////<


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

Dangerous steve has defeated gravity!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Your making me think naughty thoughts. >/////<



That is why I'm hot.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 8, 2009)

I spy a shopping cart,it holds a strange allure.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> That is why I'm hot.



>///<

Also: LEAVE MAMALUIGI ALONE!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> >///<
> 
> Also: LEAVE MAMALUIGI ALONE!



NO U!


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> NO U!



Your majesty, Spaghetti and his minions have seized the island of the mushroom kingdom.

Hmm, how can we help?

It is written, only Dr. Octagonapus can cum onto Ganon's beautiful breakfast.

Great! I'll grab my toasters!

There is no time! Your dinner is enough.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Your majesty, Spaghetti and his minions have seized the island of the mushroom kingdom.
> 
> Hmm, how can we help?
> 
> ...



You dare bring meatballs into my lair?! You must sail in the morning.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> You dare bring meatballs into my lair?! You must sail in the morning.




Don't worry, Ganon. The triforce of BOMBS says the King will get F**Ked by Dr. Eggman.

I wonder whats for BREAKFAST?

oh, boy! I'm so hungry, I could eat TYRANNOSAURS ALLEN!

What you say!?

THIS...IS...The island of Gamelon.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Don't worry, Ganon. The triforce of BOMBS says the King will get F**Ked by Dr. Eggman.
> 
> I wonder whats for BREAKFAST?
> 
> ...



That's Mama Luigi to you, Link.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> That's Mama Luigi to you, Link.




You're good.
____________________________

Now I know what cum feels like!

Bleh! Don't like cum.
____________________________

Is it me, or is that the biggest Duke Onklet I've ever seen?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> You're good.
> ____________________________
> 
> Now I know what cum feels like!
> ...



No!? I have decided to announce I will return in a month. I'll take Vulcanicity of the birds with me.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> No!? I have decided to announce I will return in a month. I'll take Vulcanicity of the birds with me.



Shit. I got nothin'. You are victorious.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Shit. I got nothin'. You are victorious.



YES! YES!

((Really though. <3))


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> YES! YES!
> 
> ((Really though. <3))



? 0///<

Did winning make you cum?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> ? 0///<
> 
> Did winning make you cum?



NoooooOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> NoooooOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!



Do you _want_ to cum? :3


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Do you _want_ to cum? :3



[Weegee stare]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

So... isn't this thread supposed to be talking about age...?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

This thread has been derailed for so long, I don't know how to really get back. XD

I'm still 19, and will be 20 June 29, 2010. :>


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> [Weegee stare]



*WEEGEE STARE*




Ibuuyk said:


> So... isn't this thread supposed to be talking about age...?


 
Like that hasn't been done 9,001 times...


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2009)

...oh dear god, what have I done?!
lol this thread had went down hill since yesterday XD


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2009)

NO U!


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> ...oh dear god, what have I done?!
> lol this thread had went down hill since yesterday XD




Mwa ha ha...



Shadow said:


> NO U!




NO, U!!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 8, 2009)

I hate all of you so much.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I hate all of you so much.




Yes, yes, we get it. You hate everyone blah blah blah.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Yes, yes, we get it. You hate everyone blah blah blah.



Not everyone.  Just idiots.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not everyone.  Just idiots.




I can assure you I am not an idiot.  I'm just really lazy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I hate all of you so much.


 .


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I can assure you I am not an idiot.  I'm just really lazy.



When did lazy become a euphemism for stupid?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> When did lazy become a euphemism for stupid?




My stepdad.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I hate all of you so much.



<3

Still 23 durr.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not everyone. Just idiots.


 
Awesome but then again you pretty much hate 98% of the fandom, there are tons of morons parading around in their moms basement with a very crudely made fursuit -_-


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Awesome but then again you pretty much hate 98% of the fandom, there are tons of morons parading around in their moms basement with a very crudely made fursuit -_-



You're right. ):


----------



## Koray (Sep 9, 2009)

Still 15.. blah, 2 weeks until birthday....
and yes, this thread has gone down the hill since yesterday


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Still 15.. blah, 2 weeks until birthday....
> and yes, this thread has gone down the hill since yesterday


 
>.>
<.<
this fox had nothing to do with the thread going sour and is not responsible for any missing wallets *shifts eyes*


----------



## The Wave (Sep 9, 2009)

WTF @ last 2 pages.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> >.>
> <.<
> this fox had nothing to do with the thread going sour and is not responsible for any missing wallets *shifts eyes*




My rims are gone!! >_<


----------



## virus (Sep 9, 2009)

I love the results are exactly what you expect them to be.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

8-bit said:


> My rims are gone!! >_<


 
Hmm you might want to check your radio in your car too <.<;


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Hmm you might want to check your radio in your car too <.<;


 
Said Fox stole my internets


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

18


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

More 18's!!


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

stop lumping me in with 30 year olds! lol.

28 here. 

and before you say it 28 is no more 30 than 18 is 20... 

just because my age is going up doesn't mean I'm getting any more mature lol.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> stop lumping me in with 30 year olds! lol.
> 
> 28 here.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to my world!


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

hey I used to carry the title "thread assassin" on another forum.. I used it cos I often had the last word.. not on purpose either. 

I got a friend who is 23, rags me all the time. He says 

"20-24 is twenty something, 25 is 25, 26-29 is almost 30." 

makes me so mad. 

not that 30 is all that old.. but.. I guess considering I kinda live like a college student.. its older than I act.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I just changed my Title from 'Blood Claw Silencer' to 'Thread Assassin' because i slowly tend to derail threads (oooh sneaky) or kill it in my own ways. 

Also because they thought 'Blood Claw Silencer' was a cheesy name for a move but it's actually an Assassin rank of the Blood Claw Brotherhood.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 9, 2009)

im 17 if you must know


'we advise you keep your arms and legs inside the thread for your safety, as a derailment may occur at any time'


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

thread derailment is easy. Especially here it seems where topics bounce like a rubber ball in a room with a concrete floor and a low ceiling. 

TBH I'm rather surprised at the ages of most of the people here, I dont know if its all that indicative of the community as a whole, but theres a surprising amount of teenagers. 

I wouldn't be quick to dismiss furries as a "youth thing" but it did catch me off guard. I would have thought the ages would be more 21-25 group with more of a variety throughout other age groups.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> thread derailment is easy. Especially here it seems where topics bounce like a rubber ball in a room with a concrete floor and a low ceiling.
> 
> TBH I'm rather surprised at the ages of most of the people here, I dont know if its all that indicative of the community as a whole, but theres a surprising amount of teenagers.
> 
> I wouldn't be quick to dismiss furries as a "youth thing" but it did catch me off guard. I would have thought the ages would be more 21-25 group with more of a variety throughout other age groups.


 
Surprisingly i thought there would be more 30 and 40+ before i even tried to get into the fandom.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> thread derailment is easy. Especially here it seems where topics bounce like a rubber ball in a room with a concrete floor and a low ceiling.
> 
> TBH I'm rather surprised at the ages of most of the people here, I dont know if its all that indicative of the community as a whole, but theres a surprising amount of teenagers.
> 
> I wouldn't be quick to dismiss furries as a "youth thing" but it did catch me off guard. I would have thought the ages would be more 21-25 group with more of a variety throughout other age groups.



You seem to fail at your job of derailing. :> (I already started derailing.)


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

I hear the sound of rolling thunder in the form of the Thread derailment express.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

I wasn't trying to do so. 

in fact the 2nd part of my post was intended to prevent the topic of thread derailment from derailing. 

at this point however.. I have no pertinent comments to the topic at hand.. so.. you may succeed in your goal.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

All your threads are belong to us


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2009)

O HAY, WE R NEERING OR 500 PSOT LIMT!! :]


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd like to randomly butt in here and plead everyone who may be reading this to NOT RESTART THIS THREAD just for the sake of restarting the thread. It's so annoying.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I'd like to randomly butt in here and plead everyone who may be reading this to NOT RESTART THIS THREAD just for the sake of restarting the thread. It's so annoying.



It'll happen regardless.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Shadow said:


> O HAY, WE R NEERING OR 500 PSOT LIMT!! :]



Oh well, when that one dies, Ill just create another one and hope it doesnt get derailed ='D


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Oh well, when that one dies, Ill just create another one and hope it doesnt get derailed ='D


 
Don't get your hopes up,i'm still not yet asleep :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

500th post!

And ya can spam in the Introduction & Forum Games section, but derailing here's just lazy posts ='/


----------



## Furygan (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh noes 502


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 9, 2009)

I suppose one thing I missed here.. this is divided up.

"teenager" being 13-18 (cos the poll maker for some reason included 19 with 21)=175

19-30=145. 

Less yes, but not a HUGE discrepancy I dont suppose. 

I'd be interested to know how many people in the 26-30 are under 30, and how many in the 19-21 are over 19.

as far as 10-12.. this place seems to get pretty adult sometimes heh.. is it advisable that they be here?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 10, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Hmm you might want to check your radio in your car too <.<;




Son of a BITCH!!! >x>


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 10, 2009)

25 years young.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 10, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> as far as 10-12.. this place seems to get pretty adult sometimes heh.. is it advisable that they be here?


 
i think there should be an age restriction or something because in theory we are destroying their young minds.


----------



## MegatronsLady420 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm 19 about to turn 20 next february.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

Holy shiz. An actual Female on these very forums. I Salute thee,descendant from heaven. Rofl.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Holy shiz. An actual Female on these very forums. I Salute thee,descendant from heaven. Rofl.


?  There are plenty of females on the forums.  Yeah, males outnumber females about 3-1 on here, but they DO exist!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

Telnac said:


> ? There are plenty of females on the forums. Yeah, males outnumber females about 3-1 on here, but they DO exist!


 
I know,i was over exxegerating for the hell of it.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Some Guy: Doctor, we need you to difuse this atom bomb!!

Doctor: Open that shit up!!!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Some Guy: Doctor, we need you to difuse this atom bomb!!
> 
> Doctor: Open that shit up!!!


 
The evil aliens are taking over his body.
Use your zappy gun to destroy them.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> The evil aliens are taking over his body.
> Use your zappy gun to destroy them.


 

Friend: My sister has cancer.

Doctor: *MAD FACE*

Friend: ZOMBIE CANCER!!!

Doctor: Alright!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Friend: My sister has cancer.
> 
> Doctor: *MAD FACE*
> 
> ...


 
Doctor has Obtained Sharp knife object.

+500GP
+10 Macho
+50 Blade skill

Doctor now uses 'cut' on sister.

Sister has fainted.

Doctor +80 exp
+guilt

Sister 
-80 blood
+ebola virus


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Doctor has Obtained Sharp knife object.
> 
> +500GP
> +10 Macho
> ...


 


... -___-'


Ebola is bad, m'kay?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

8-bit said:


> ... -___-'
> 
> 
> Ebola is bad, m'kay?


 
Yus it is. in fact it is the most fucked up disease you could get.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Yus it is. in fact it is the most fucked up disease you could get.


 
But without it, we wouldn't have the Progenitor virus, now would we?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

8-bit said:


> But without it, we wouldn't have the Progenitor virus, now would we?


 
Explain wth that is please.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

progenitor

what makes Wesker 'teh pwnage'

I WANT!


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Explain wth that is please.


 

It was the first virus created by Umbrella.

When combined with leech DNA, it made Tyrant, or T-virus.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> progenitor
> 
> what makes Wesker 'teh pwnage'
> 
> I WANT!


 

No it's not.

Also:  YOU WANT IT? NO DO NOT DESERVE IT'S POWER!!!

AH HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

8-bit said:


> It was the first virus created by Umbrella.
> 
> When combined with leech DNA, it made Tyrant, or T-virus.


 
Thought we were talking about actual existing viruses.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll be 21 in october.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Thought we were talking about actual existing viruses.


 
It is possible now to create a "Zombie" virus.

theres a virus (or parasite) that infects the brain of rodents and shit and tells it to get eaten because it can only reproduce in the brain of a cat.


Combine that with the way rabies spread, the flesh eating virus, and a few others and WHAM! Zombie apacholypse.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

8-bit said:


> It is possible now to create a "Zombie" virus.
> 
> theres a virus (or parasite) that infects the brain of rodents and shit and tells it to get eaten because it can only reproduce in the brain of a cat.
> 
> ...


 
Highly doubt it will get that far.
Besides would it break out,it won't spread fast enough to not get noticed,countries shall be locked down and infected will be taken care of,those 'zombies' will be easy to kill because if the parasite feeds on the brain,the heart stops and the body will stop functioning,therefor the parasite itself will die as well,not like the movie zombies that only die of a head shot,that's ridiculous. Because muscles need blood to move.
And even if in some magical way they would be resistant to no-head shots,there's always the solution of biochemical or nuclear weapons.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

afaik PG-67AW is basically a varient of the origonal progenitor virus
at least thats what i got out of Spencers speach.

i dont remember much from the older REs tho

whatever, i was more focused on the shooting stuff than the dialogue :/


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Highly doubt it will get that far.
> Besides would it break out,it won't spread fast enough to not get noticed,countries shall be locked down and infected will be taken care of,those 'zombies' will be easy to kill because if the parasite feeds on the brain,the heart stops and the body will stop functioning,therefor the parasite itself will die as well,not like the movie zombies that only die of a head shot,that's ridiculous. Because muscles need blood to move.
> And even if in some magical way they would be resistant to no-head shots,there's always the solution of biochemical or nuclear weapons.


 
One day, maybe.

And let it loose in a few big cities. It works with any disigner virus.

Nuclear would be stupid.

And I didn't say end of the world. just apacholypse.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

Nuke the shit out of the big cities. :3
It's that or global infection.
And since we have countless active nuclear weapons around the globe that shouldn't be much of a trouble.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> afaik PG-67AW is basically a varient of the origonal progenitor virus
> at least thats what i got out of Spencers speach.
> 
> i dont remember much from the older REs tho
> ...


 

Actualy, its closer to its own virus. (Because it was for the Wesker program, I like to call it the Wesker virus)


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

all aboard the derailment express!

btw anyone remember how Raccoon city was 'solved'

nukes would be overkill imo
mayb trying VX or Tabun or other nerve gasses, leave the citys intact


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Nuke the shit out of the big cities. :3
> It's that or global infection.
> And since we have countless active nuclear weapons around the globe that shouldn't be much of a trouble.


 
No.

The military and such could handle it. There would just be a pruining back of the human race.




An Lasair Rua said:


> btw anyone remember how Raccoon city was 'solved'


 
Yeh, that didn't go well with the public.  I wanted birkin to live, damnit.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

Kill anything that moves,eredicate the living dead from our very soil.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Kill anything that moves,eredicate the living dead from our very soil.


  Wever man, just dont touch my birky or my wesky.

You can have Ashley.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

Noplz.

I'll dig a werewolf girl instead.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Noplz.
> 
> I'll dig a werewolf girl instead.


 
Fine, more herm for me.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Fine, more herm for me.


 
Herm = fail


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Herm = *delish*


fix'd


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Herm = EPIC fail


 
Now it's fix'd


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Herm = _EPIC _*delish*


 
Fix'd


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Herm = *Fail And everything said otherwise is lies.*


 
Now it's Fix'd and gtfo my lawn


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I love herm and what I said before was a lie. I love herm. So much.


 

I love herm, too.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Herm = fail and 8-bit is obsessed with dickwomen that is why he is severely raping my quotes,so he's really gotta stop before i grab a pitchfork and stab his kidneys out.


 
Fucking fix'd now shut the fucking hell up


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Herm = awesome and 8-bit is the greatest I just want to give him a big hug :3


 
I'm just messin' with ya man. RELAX.

And I'm not obssesed with it-ok, maybe a little.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Herm = fail,it is pretty fucking sick raping the beauty of the female by attaching a dick,therefor i hate the one who created this form of sin.


 
There.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Herm is like the greatest thing ever. I love it so much. I hope I can one day find a beautiful herm to love til death do us part.


 
I know how ya feel, man. ;3


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2009)

Guys, please kindly shut the hell up and get back on topic

/mini-mod


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Guys, please kindly shut the hell up and get back on topic
> 
> /mini-mod


 
Nuke him for me and i will love you for all eternity.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm herm years old


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Guys, please kindly shut the hell up and get back on topic
> 
> /mini-mod


 

Ahh ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! 

*snaps fingers*
Aww, MAAAN!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I'm herm years old


 
What the fuck,Get off my lawn


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Herm


 
Indeed.



SnowFox said:


> I'm herm years old


 

LOLz, but serialy, I'm gonna get fucked so... back on track!



I'm 18.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 11, 2009)

So yeah,i'm 18,you?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 11, 2009)

553rd post and this still isn't locked yet? ._.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 12, 2009)

I love the way we're gonna hit 600.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 12, 2009)

Seeing as my thread is WAY over 500 by now, I would like to make a little request?
Is it possible for a mod to wipe all replies, so that the poll might remain open? instead of locking the thread...


----------



## Furygan (Sep 12, 2009)

Highly doubt that will happen,looking at the amount of locked and restarted threads.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 12, 2009)

Locking the thread & restarting it wouldn't be a bad thing.  My poll response is now in the wrong column, since I'm not 36 & not 35.  And since my response to this poll was EONS ago, I expect I'm not the only one in this situation.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 12, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Seeing as my thread is WAY over 500 by now, I would like to make a little request?
> Is it possible for a mod to wipe all replies, so that the poll might remain open? instead of locking the thread...



I'm not sure Vbulletin can do that.  And we've determined that anything other than Forum Games threads can go 500+.  The new database is holding up really well.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a member of another vb based forum that has had 3000+ post threads.. haven't had any issues there.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 12, 2009)

Shadow said:


> 553rd post and this still isn't locked yet? ._.



Only FG has a post limit now.

People change their age all the time, getting older and whatnot, so having to restart a thread just because one person gained a year seems kinda pointless.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm still in the same age bracket. :3


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 12, 2009)

I will be until I'm "old" according to most of the people in this audience.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Only FG has a post limit now.
> 
> People change their age all the time, getting older and whatnot, so having to restart a thread just because one person gained a year seems kinda pointless.


As I said, I expect I'm not the only one in that situation.  If 500+ is kosher now & people want to keep this thread alive, I won't argue.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

Telnac said:


> As I said, I expect I'm not the only one in that situation.  If 500+ is kosher now & people want to keep this thread alive, I won't argue.



I personally want to restart my location thread so to clean up the post order. :/


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 13, 2009)

Turn 21 on tuesday.  The only thing that excited me is I can finally get a handgun and my CCW.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 13, 2009)

I am a immortal god! I am amm one million! 

(yea I am 18, look 15 from what people keep telling me.)


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 13, 2009)

Zolen said:


> I am a immortal god! I am amm one million!
> 
> (yea I am 18, look 15 from what people keep telling me.)



put on a lot of weight.. thats what worked for me lol. I was never ID'd to get into adult movies n stuff when I was younger.. cos I was fat. 

I'm fixing that now... skinnier people look younger (for the most part.. obviously any argument pushed to an extreme.... well you know..)


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not overweight yet they ask me if i'm 20 instead of the actual 18,so i must disagree with thy statement i am afraid.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

14 years old. in 10th grade


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> 14 years old. in 10th grade


 

Alright,let's put a stop to the mature talk now,seriously.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

What, you let yourself stop by one underaged kid?


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

Underage? I _am_ really in 10th grade


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

14 still is underaged.
Ok fine Wave wanna destroy this child's mind or something then?
Not that i know much better but this is an actual female.


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> 14 years old. in 10th grade


I'm 16 in the 10th grade


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

Heh, fine. No mature talk then.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

Midna said:


> I'm 16 in the 10th grade


 

nice.....:|


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> nice.....:|


 
You do know 16 is normal for 10th grade.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

no, I've always thought that it was 15.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 13, 2009)

Meh, enough of that
<age> <grade> stuff...
seriously, who cares?


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

I know...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2009)

So close to 18.... :3


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 13, 2009)

Whoa, Shenz not 18 yet?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Whoa, Shenz not 18 yet?


Haha, nope. Everyone thinks I'm older for some reason x3


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

I think being 14 in 10th is normal 
I failed 8th grade


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 13, 2009)

tenth grade, sophomore 15â€“16 Grade 10

According to Wikipedia


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

Wikipedia is not always right


I know someone in my grade that is 14 too

and it says _usually_


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm lost now


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 13, 2009)

sigh...
Do you seriously think Wikipedia's not right on that subject?
Also, that's  people whom are 14 in the 10th grade... I'd call that an exception...


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> sigh...
> Do you seriously think Wikipedia's not right on that subject?
> Also, that's  people whom are 14 in the 10th grade... I'd call that an exception...


Wiki is not always trustworthy, and can easily be edited.


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

I know a few 14 year olds in my grade


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> sigh...
> Do you seriously think Wikipedia's not right on that subject?
> Also, that's people whom are 14 in the 10th grade... I'd call that an exception...


 

I was just saying



The Wave said:


> Wiki is not always trustworthy, and can easily be edited.


 

yep true


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 13, 2009)

Yea, but if someone posts total rubbish on an common knowledge article like that, people tend to correct it.

Heck, even one of the subjects I study at university uses wikipedia as an source for info, for it's exams >.<


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

True, the question is though, how quickly do people correct it or even see the article? I remember how I made an article full of bullshit with my class. It took Wiki a week before they noticed the article and then deleted it.....


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

Wikipedia doesen't fuck up that kind of stuff.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 13, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Wikipedia doesen't fuck up that kind of stuff.


^ This

On what subject was that anyway?


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> ^ This
> 
> On what subject was that anyway?


 
The Age-Grade stuff.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 13, 2009)

I meant the article The Wave made...


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

I ment the age-grade stuff


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Wikipedia doesen't fuck up that kind of stuff.


Even though I agree with that, my statement still stands: the question is how quickly it's noticed. It is noticed quickly mostly, but sometimes it can take a while...



CerbrusNL said:


> I meant the article The Wave made...


We made a huge biography about a person who doesn't even exist. It's pretty funny, there was so much crap in it that it was very obvious that the person didn't exist.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

I know,but it would be quite a coincedence someone randomly edited the exact subject we are speaking of right before we went to look.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, that's true.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweet,602.


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Sep 13, 2009)

Lolyz.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

Goddamnit,that wolf stole my sandwich.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

Cookies > Sandwich.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

no u


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys, stop with the thread derailment and image macros.

/mini modding

Also I have no idea what I'm going to do for my birthday.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

shut up god damn


----------



## Furygan (Sep 13, 2009)

hey guyzz wat r goign on in dis level


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

Furygan said:


> hey guyzz wat r goign on in dis level



I am going to break all of your fingers so that you can never post again


----------



## The Wave (Sep 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Also I have no idea what I'm going to do for my birthday.


Do the same as I do every year: Get the damn presents from everyone (But be sure to say thank you!) and just go through the day as any normal day.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 13, 2009)

Thread has gone too off topic.

You're all fucking retarded (with few exceptions).


----------

